# Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage



## Olli71 (8. Sep. 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da die kalte Jahreszeit vor der Tür steht habe ich mir eben einen Styropor Freihalter zugelegt.
Dieser sollte über der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches befestigt werden. Ist bei mir etwa in der mitte des Teiches.
Allerdings komme ich dann dort nicht mehr hin um den Deckel aufzumachen und den Wasserspiegel abzusenken.

Wie macht ihr das?  

Noch einen zweiten am Rand postieren? 

Viele Grüße vom Ratlosen Olli


----------



## herten04 (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Hallo Olli.
Ich hoffe das Du Dir nicht so ein teuren Eisfreihalter aus dem "Fachgeschäft"geholt hast.
Baue Dir doch selber noch einen.Einen Styroporbehälter besorgen,Pvc-Rohr kaufen,Loch reinmachen,oben und unten mit Gummiringe fixieren,FERTIG.
Deinen selbstgemachten machst Du in die Mitte und den anderen am Rand.
Kosten waren bei mir Null Euro.(Rohr war vorhanden)


----------



## Olli71 (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Hallo Helmut

Danke für den Tip.
Werd am Montag in der Arbeit mal auf die Suche gehen.


Viele Grüße

Olli


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Servus Olli, Servus Helmut

Stellt ihr den Pumpenbetrieb ein  

Wenn ja hat der Eisfreihalter seine Berechtigung  

Wenn nein habt ihr ja sowieso zwei Stellen im Teich die immer Eisfrei bleiben.
1. den Skimmer
2. den Einlauf in den Teich (Bachlauf, Wasserfall, Sprudelstein, usw.)

@ Helmut: Gute Idee wie man Kosten sparen kann  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## herten04 (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Hallo Helmut.
Der Pflanzenfilter wird durchlaufen,die Eisfreihalter(ich setze immer 2 Stück ein) plaziere ich immer über meine Sprudelsteine falls mal die Luftpumpe ausfallen sollte.


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Servus Helmut

Wenn sowieso der PF durchläuft, wozu brauchst dann noch Eisfreihalter  der Gasaustausch, und nur der (um das gehts ja schließlich), kann ja dann über dem Pflanzfilter - Einlauf/Auslauf stattfinden.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## herten04 (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Hallo Helmut.
Ich bin ruhiger wenn ich das abgesichert habe.(Pumpenausfall beim Pflanzenfilter)Auf die paar Watt kommt es auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Servus Helmut

Braucht denn dein Styropor-Eisfreihalter Strom 
Dachte durch das Evilonrohr wird der Gasaustausch bewältigt und das Styropor dient nur als Schwimminsel  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## herten04 (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Helmut
> 
> Braucht denn dein Styropor-Eisfreihalter Strom
> Dachte durch das Evilonrohr wird der Gasaustausch bewältigt und das Styropor dient nur als Schwimminsel
> ...


Hallo Helmut.
Nein,er braucht natürlich keinen Strom aber meine Membranpumpe für den Sprudelstein.Im Winter werde ich dann ein Foto einsetzen.


----------



## owl-andre (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli.
> Ich hoffe das Du Dir nicht so ein teuren Eisfreihalter aus dem "Fachgeschäft"geholt hast.
> Baue Dir doch selber noch einen.Einen Styroporbehälter besorgen,Pvc-Rohr kaufen,Loch reinmachen,oben und unten mit Gummiringe fixieren,FERTIG.
> Deinen selbstgemachten machst Du in die Mitte und den anderen am Rand.
> Kosten waren bei mir Null Euro.(Rohr war vorhanden)


Hi,Helmut-Tolle Idee und leicht zumachen-meine Frage,wie lang sollte das Rohr oben rausstehen und ist es unten bündig oder taucht das Rohr ins Wasser ein?GrußAndre


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Moin,

ich mags nicht nochmal schreiben, daher hier als Zitat aus einem anderen Beitrag:


> AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???
> ....
> 
> ich kann leider auch nur negatives berichten.
> ...



Als "Teil" wird der Eisfreihalter bezeichnet.


----------



## herten04 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Hallo Annett,zu Deinem Zitat:
Wo um Himmelswillen gibt es in unseren Regionen(ausser in den Alpen und evt.am Funtensee)von November bis März eine geschlossene Eisdecke von 25-26 cm,in 60 Jahren habe ich es bisher noch nicht erlebt. Obwohl einmal soll der Rhein zugefroren gewesen sein aber wann weiß ich nicht.:?  
In all den Jahren ist mir noch nie ein Fisch eingefroren,auch damals im 1000ltr. Teich nicht.
@Andre
Das Rohr sollte schon 30-40cm(falls doch mal Schneefall in der Mengenordnung fallen sollte) rausragen und meiner Erfahrung nach nicht im Wasser also bündig sein.

Meine Meinungen sind nur für normale und gemäßigte Regionen zu verstehen und nicht für Arktische und Gletscher-Regionen.(Aber da schmilzt das Eis ja auch schon):


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Hallo Helmut,



> Wo um Himmelswillen gibt es in unseren Regionen......


bei uns in Sachsen (Leipziger Tieflandsbucht). Wir haben hier vor einigen Jahren Kahlfröste bis -27°C gehabt.... und das mind. 2 oder 3 Nächte lang. Da wurde dann vom Pferdestall doch noch die Türöffnung um 50% reduziert. *beidemgedankenfriert*

Die oben zitierte Eisdicke war über den Winter 2005/06 angewachsen. Ist also gerade mal im vorletzten Winter gewesen.
Frag mal Karsten oder Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte). Die beiden werden diese Eis-Dicken sicher bestättigen, obwohl der eine aus Thüringen und der andere aus Hessen?  kommt.

Sooo ungewöhnlich ist das also gar nicht. Wir haben hier oft ar...kalte, knackige Ostwinde im Winter.


----------



## herten04 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Hallo Annett.
Wenn das so ist packe Deine sieben Sachen (Mann nicht vergessen )und ziehe zu uns in den warmen Westen.:


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*

Servus Helmut

Darf ich mitkommen  

noch einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------



## herten04 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - dumme Frage*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Helmut
> 
> Darf ich mitkommen
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut.
Klar,alle guten Menschen sind uns willkommen.


----------

